# Moving soon



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I am moving from one city to another about 20 miles in distance. What should I do to safely re fill my tanks once I get there. I am going to try to save as much of my existing water as possible. What steps should I take when using my new locations water to fill the rest of what I cant take with me? Thanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> I am moving from one city to another about 20 miles in distance. What should I do to safely re fill my tanks once I get there. I am going to try to save as much of my existing water as possible. What steps should I take when using my new locations water to fill the rest of what I cant take with me? Thanks.


Test the tap water from the new place and go from their.....

Of course bringing all the media you can and water will help greatly....Keep your substrate submersed in water...Transfer filters etc,etc....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I wouldnt bring any old water with you. Start from the beginning with a 100% fresh water and use conditioner, wait for the gas bubbles to dissipate (you can help it along with an algae scraper) and re-acclimate the fish properly by adding slowly new conditioned water to the container/s of where your fish are held till you have more fresh water than what was in the container and let the fish chill for 15 minute. Than place in new tank.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

TO add to the above statements...

Use *prime* (water conditioner)

...Also make sure that you set your filter back up asap! and don't let the media dry or you might have problems with your water...

The water isn't a big deal it's the bacteria!


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

I would keep the old filters submerged in your old tank water as you stated.

Moving down the block can sometimes have an affect on water parameters, due to some places having old sewage/water pipes and systems. The reason I know this is I have been keeping saltwater fish tanks for going on 13 years and everytime I've set up a new tank at a new location, I always check the TDS among a few other parameters. It makes a difference even if you are using an RO/DI unit.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

need_redz said:


> TO add to the above statements...
> 
> Use *prime* (water conditioner)
> 
> ...


Is prime a brand, and how much does it cost?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> TO add to the above statements...
> 
> Use *prime* (water conditioner)
> 
> ...


Is prime a brand, and how much does it cost?
[/quote]
yes http://store.everythingreptileinc.com/434.html

It works - I used my test kit and tested the product with tap water - It's pricey but worth every cent because it works!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

need_redz said:


> TO add to the above statements...
> 
> Use *prime* (water conditioner)
> 
> ...


Is prime a brand, and how much does it cost?
[/quote]
yes http://store.everythingreptileinc.com/434.html

It works - I used my test kit and tested the product with tap water - It's pricey but worth every cent because it works!
[/quote]

Ah, under $3 doesn't seem too bad. Especially if it's good stuff! Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^that's only a 50ml bottle though...


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

need_redz said:


> ^^^that's only a 50ml bottle though...


True, but do they offer a bigger bottle, which I'm sure is significantly less per mL


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^that's only a 50ml bottle though...


True, but do they offer a bigger bottle, which I'm sure is significantly less per mL
[/quote]
Yes they have them in 250ML (which I allways bought) 500, 750ml and in 2 liter and 4 liter - all kinds of sizes http://images.google.ca/images?hl=en&q...mp;aq=f&oq=


----------

